# Texas Rags



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

hey guys well i was hunting last year and my rages kept coming untied and i was wondering if i should use zip ties


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

ive seen on a website for texas rags, that they sell little zip ties. I dont think it will hurt


----------



## Rebel85 (Mar 21, 2005)

We switched to white zip ties, not sure color matters, but they hold up very well also dunno if you have the bottoms stapled but that really makes a difference in low wind conditions also. Just make sure you leave an opening at the back or high wind will rip them apart!


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ok thanks bc i was thinking about doing that and now i'am so thanks for he help guys


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

what do you guys mean stapling the bottom of the rags. i mean do you just use a class room stapler or what.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya u have to close them up on the bottom so air fills them but leave a hole in he back so when there is high wind they won't rip


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

but with staples in them wont there still be holes inbetween the staples. What about taping the bottom.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya but i think staples hold better than tape and what tape would u use


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

duct tape.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

why would u duck tape them first of all


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> why would u duck tape them first of all


To keep the air in them..then they fill up like a windsock.

Turn the winsock inside out and run the tape lengthwise (where you would normally staple) and attach the two sides together.

Then turn rightside out and the tape will be inside the decoy.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

o now i get it
but what if it is a really windy day and the rag tears?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> but what if it is a really windy day and the rag tears?


You're out 25 cents and then you'll tell yourself you're going to start building a real snow goose spread..
At least thats what happened to me about 10 years ago. :lol:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

> You're out 25 cents and then you'll tell yourself you're going to start building a real snow goose spread..


that pretty much explains


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

o alright then well lets just say i'm in highschool and i only have a part time job! sry can't afford any thing else


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

ghostbuster where you located in south dakota. What area do you hunt around


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

um hamlin and watertown and when the birds go by watertown we go up to wilmot and sisstion


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

wow thats some good hunting up there, the only thing is it take bloody for ever for birds to get there


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya we shoot lots of birds so 
what kinda of decoys do u use


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

few sillosocks 
300 to 400 texas rags
four dozen carry-lite
you?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

some texas rags them i buying some full bodys


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you guys ever get the geese to land in the texas rags or do they come close and flare or what???


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

i'v used texas rages and we didn't get the geese to land into the spread until just about the end of sun light. So i'm pritty sure they know what the rags are all about. You'll draw them in close but not realy close enough to shoot them. I suggest setting your blind out side the decoys in front of the area where you presume there going to fly over. This way you can shoot them when thay fly over your rags. This way there looking at your decoys and not you to. I'v heard some people have luck with them and others don't it just depends on the weather and how smart the birds are that day.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

we have had birds come in but the flare out so depends on how werey they are


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks VC Hunter08 and ghostbuster


----------

